# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Espiroqueta.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros esta vez subo un vídeo donde se puede ver la motilidad de una espiroqueta es ese filamento con forma de sacacorcho también se puede ver un filamento de bacterias que se van trasladando pero que no puedo concretar nada más.

La calidad del vídeo no es muy buena debido más que nada al ancho de su morfología,  creo que seguiré avanzando y posiblemente lo haré mejor.




Las espiroquetas se caracterizan por ser cilíndricas, helicoidales, finas y móviles, con un tamaño que oscila entre 5 y 250 µm de longitud y 0,1 y 3 µm de anchura.

La vida en una gota de agua.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (14-may-2017),HUESITO (12-may-2017),Jonasino (12-may-2017),Los terrines (11-may-2017),perdiguera (11-may-2017)

----------

